# FA FML Thread



## mediaboy (Jun 5, 2010)

Me and my lady had been going at it for about a year when I finally got to meet her parents. They had us over for dinner & after a few glasses of white whine her stop mother says, "Now dear I hope you won't be having desert, you've put on quite a few pounds since last we saw you." To which my girl friend retorts, "Mediaboy tells & makes me feel beautiful all the time, atleast three times a day!"

Without missing a beat her step-mother chirps, "I'll bet; one for each meal of the day!" & then shoots me the shittiest dirty look I've ever gotten.

FML & I'm not even a feeder.


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh _dude_, I feel for ya'. 

My FML is pretty much pining over a girl for like a year at college, I figured out where she went and kind of hung around like a sad little stalker, and on the day I pluck up the courage to talk to her (last day before the winter break), she is nowhere to be seen, and I haven't found her since.

*FML*.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 6, 2010)

I work fulltime at a chocolate shop, and fatboys only come in to get presents for their girlfriends. And they're few and far between.

FML


----------



## kioewen (Jun 6, 2010)

mediaboy said:


> Me and my lady had been going at it for about a year when I finally got to meet her parents. They had us over for dinner & after a few glasses of white whine her stop mother says, "Now dear I hope you won't be having desert, you've put on quite a few pounds since last we saw you." To which my girl friend retorts, "Mediaboy tells & makes me feel beautiful all the time, atleast three times a day!"
> 
> Without missing a beat her step-mother chirps, "I'll bet; one for each meal of the day!" & then shoots me the shittiest dirty look I've ever gotten.



Wait a minute. I looked up the "FML" acronym online, and it implies that this is something that you considered a negative experience. I don't see how that's possible. In fact, I would think that it would be a 100% positive thing, as it indicates that you're saving your girlfriend from the toxic starvation-brainwashing that she likely experienced growing up.

I'd almost say that your story was like a fantasy come to life -- in a good sense.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 6, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Wait a minute. I looked up the "FML" acronym online, and it implies that this is something that you considered a negative experience. I don't see how that's possible. In fact, I would think that it would be a 100% positive thing, as it indicates that you're saving your girlfriend from the toxic starvation-brainwashing that she likely experienced growing up.
> 
> I'd almost say that your story was like a fantasy come to life -- in a good sense.



Because getting insulted by one's stepmother (or by one's partner's stepmother) is always fun and positive.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 6, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Because getting insulted by one's stepmother is always fun and positive.



Well, no, but he's in the defender role, making the person he loves feel better about herself. That's a rare privilege.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Well, no, but he's in the defender role, making the person he loves feel better about herself. That's a rare privilege.




Wow, if you can stretch like that you should be in a side show!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 6, 2010)

dear god mediaboy I would have fucking died on the spot if that happened to me.


----------



## Gspoon (Jun 6, 2010)

Mediaboy: Imagine if you had said "Wait til we get home tonight, be sure to be near the phone."


----------



## PinkRodery (Jun 6, 2010)

Quite simply, I'd have slapped the bitch.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 7, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, if you can stretch like that you should be in a side show!



I really don't see what you mean. That was my original reaction, not a later amendment.

I've read countless posts on this forum about men complaining that whatever they say, they can't get their girlfriends to feel better about themselves, if those girls resent their curves. Yet in this case, the boyfriend is actually succeeding in making her:


> "feel beautiful all the time, at least three times a day!"


So he's succeeding in doing what most FA complain that they cannot do, but wish they could.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

mediaboy said:


> Me and my lady had been going at it for about a year when I finally got to meet her parents. They had us over for dinner & after a few glasses of white whine her stop mother says, "Now dear I hope you won't be having desert, you've put on quite a few pounds since last we saw you." To which my girl friend retorts, "Mediaboy tells & makes me feel beautiful all the time, atleast three times a day!"
> 
> Without missing a beat her step-mother chirps, "I'll bet; one for each meal of the day!".



Holy crap, that's rude! I would have responded by asking her whether she's ever told her daughter she loves her unconditionally. 



mediaboy said:


> & then shoots me the shittiest dirty look I've ever gotten.



Whenever someone does that to me I stare back. I have the ability to creep out people with my stare. If I do it long enough they start to behave as if they feel very uncomfortable and turn away in fear.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 7, 2010)

to post an FA FML, does it have to be a recent experience?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 7, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> to post an FA FML, does it have to be a recent experience?



Even though I have no right to answer this question...I'm going to! My answer is NO! Post it up! I love these things


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's one:

I was browsing a certain gaming forum and there was a thread about BioWare's upcoming RPG "Dragon Age 2" and I was looking over some concept art that had been posted and my girlfriend walks in, see's what I'm looking at and immediately says "Oh man, that dwarf bitch is SO your type."

http://i33.tinypic.com/ru772e.jpg (far right, obv.)

And god damnit she is right. FML.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there really such a thing that is bad enough in any way to say FML because I'm a FA?

A little over 2 years ago, I left a job because my then wife (a BBW paysite model), was discovered by my boss. He questioned me about it, and I said that the pics were in fact of my wife.

He thought it funny enough to show not only around the office, but to customers as well. I could have sued under a clause in sexual harassment laws called "creating a hostile work environment", but because I work in a somewhat closed field, chose not to.

I found another position that offered equal pay, and threatened suit after I quit my old company. They ended up sending my boss to an employee relations class, and several other co-workers had to apologize.

I think a FML may only be in order if something happens that you feel there's nothing you can do about. I say when that happens, look to other FA's, especially the older ones like me, who may be able to offer you some advice so you don't experience any of the outside distractions that go along with being attracted to fat women.

For me, life is wonderful, I like fat women, and nothing is out of my abilities to control any "situation" thrown at me.


----------



## StickMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Hows this for a proper FML? (A bit old now, this took place almost a year ago.)

My girlfriend of six months asked me to tell her a secret about myself one night. For some reason, despite the fact that she had admitted to me that she was a recovering anorexic, I decided that she would be the first non-Dimmer to learn I'm an FA. She told me that she'd been thinking of gaining weight for medical reasons, and if I was going to be turned on by it (I have a bit of a gaining fetish, which she managed to extrapolate on her own, I think) then she might as well start right away. Little did I know, her problems with Anorexia weren't nearly as dealt with as either of us (especially me) thought. She'd get neurotic, telling me she hated herself for doing this, that she couldn't stand the feel of her body, and that she kept pushing herself for my sake. I told her to back off if she really felt that way, and she lost the weight and a bit more besides. THEN, she came here. (Some of you might have talked to her. Username Mirandarosey) She discovered my habit of reading some of the fiction here, and worried that I'd always be fantasizing about larger women instead of her. (Truthfully, she made me realize that I have/had an addiction to literary porn. I owe her for making me see that.) I told her again and again that she was the only one for me, and I thought that she'd gotten better, at least a bit. She actually started trying to gain weight again, but the cycle repeated itself, and I told her to stop. Of course, we both knew that I thought she looked better heavier, and she started getting paranoid again. I did my best to prove to her that I loved her the same regardless of size, and I thought that I'd gotten through to her. She actually started crying when we said goodbye the last time as I went back home for the summer. Then, about halfway through summer vacation, she contacted me, and told me she had an epiphany. Since I told her about my preference, she hadn't really been happy, and she couldn't ever really be the "woman _ wanted" her to be. She broke it off with me.

Yup, that's right. Being an FA cost me my first (and to date, only) girlfriend._


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

StickMan said:


> Hows this for a proper FML? (A bit old now, this took place almost a year ago.)
> 
> My girlfriend of six months asked me to tell her a secret about myself one night. For some reason, despite the fact that she had admitted to me that she was a recovering anorexic, I decided that she would be the first non-Dimmer to learn I'm an FA. She told me that she'd been thinking of gaining weight for medical reasons, and if I was going to be turned on by it (I have a bit of a gaining fetish, which she managed to extrapolate on her own, I think) then she might as well start right away. Little did I know, her problems with Anorexia weren't nearly as dealt with as either of us (especially me) thought. She'd get neurotic, telling me she hated herself for doing this, that she couldn't stand the feel of her body, and that she kept pushing herself for my sake. I told her to back off if she really felt that way, and she lost the weight and a bit more besides. THEN, she came here. (Some of you might have talked to her. Username Mirandarosey) She discovered my habit of reading some of the fiction here, and worried that I'd always be fantasizing about larger women instead of her. (Truthfully, she made me realize that I have/had an addiction to literary porn. I owe her for making me see that.) I told her again and again that she was the only one for me, and I thought that she'd gotten better, at least a bit. She actually started trying to gain weight again, but the cycle repeated itself, and I told her to stop. Of course, we both knew that I thought she looked better heavier, and she started getting paranoid again. I did my best to prove to her that I loved her the same regardless of size, and I thought that I'd gotten through to her. She actually started crying when we said goodbye the last time as I went back home for the summer. Then, about halfway through summer vacation, she contacted me, and told me she had an epiphany. Since I told her about my preference, she hadn't really been happy, and she couldn't ever really be the "woman _ wanted" her to be. She broke it off with me.
> 
> Yup, that's right. Being an FA cost me my first (and to date, only) girlfriend._


_

Ouch, dude. That has to hurt. But at least you were reassuring her that you loved her no matter what. For the time being, that was one of the best things you can do.


I don't know if my experience counts but here goes.

Back when I was going to Louisiana Tech, I was friends with this really cute girl. Yes, she was a really beautiful big girl. I had a crush on her like crazy, but I never really told her how I feel. I just thought to myself that she put me in the friend zone. Sure, I flirted with her, but in a playful way.

So recently, I saw her in town at the local McAllister's (it's a sandwich shop for those who don't know). We got to talking, catching up a bit. I found out that she was married now. I congratulated her, but what she said next surprised the hell out of me. She KNEW that I had a crush on her back then, and she admitted to actually thinking about me in that way a little bit. She said that maybe she should've told me, so that I could've asked her out.

The main thing going through my head at that moment: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. :doh:_


----------



## natepogue (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had a couple of "FA FML" moments and situations.

Some of them I deserved. I'm kind of specific about my attraction and not exactly the nicest FA there is in that regard. There are some big women I do not find attractive, and in these instances I'd be with one of the few friends who know I am a "chubby chaser" and they'll see a woman I do not find attractive and give me a look as if to say "You like that.." or just to see if i'm noticing her. I know a lot of people have the mentality of "all bbw/women are beautiful" but being a man who worships BBW I have to disagree. I mean no offense by revealing this, it's something I can't help.

So of course most of my FML moments are being teased when a really overweight (i dont believe in overweight but no better words) woman is around, or on TV. A few other moments have been when I am mocked and ridiculed as a sick person online (I frequent chats on humor forums, and the humor forums themselves). Doesnt bother you as much because it's the internet, but still kind of gets to you :blush:


----------



## IrishBard (Sep 19, 2010)

I used to know a girl, emily, who was... well, pretty damn gorgeous, but she didn't really understand that. It was one of those situations where everyone told her that she looked good (which she did,) but she didn't take them seriously. Apparently, she had a sister who was more "perfect" if you get my drift, and she constantly compared herself to her slimmer sister in terms of looks. 

She was one of those few girls that guys would go for even if they weren't FA's, a beautiful apple-shaped girl with golden hair and dazzling blue eyes, and whilst she didn't often dress to impress, when she did everyone noticed... which she probably hated. 

I was younger, back then, I had yet to meet my current girlfriend (who was going through a sort of bi-sexual age at the time because she told me she tried to get off with this girl), and I was enthralled by her. I was too much of a nice guy for one night stands (which might have been my greatest weakness) and any attempt to make her see that I was serious about dating were for nothing. one night, at a night club, in desperations, I mentioned that she was the ideal girl for me, saying that I prefered bigger girls. I think her reaction was to call me a manipulative dick and to storm out. 

cut to about... really only a month ago. Me and beth got invited to a reunion dinner, and after a long drive down (staying over with some family friends) we reached the place and who should we see but Emily... with a guy on her arm. more power to her, I thought. the guy's name was mike and he seemed like a really decent guy, and even better, they were getting engaged. 

anyway, whilst Mike was out greeting other guests, Me, Beth and Emily got talking. the obvious question was "where did she meet Mike?" It turns out that Emily had taken what I said about "prefering bigger girls" and had run with it. soon after, she had managed to find mike on a plus-sized dating service (she didn't specify), and they've been together ever since.

happy ending I know, but after she said that I could help thinking... FML


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 6, 2010)

I have become the awful, horrible FA stereotype that I so detest and oppose. I was living a little fantasy lie for a lot of stupid little reasons. I immensely fucked over someone I care for and consider a good friend.

I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good FA. Scratch that, I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good person. FML.


----------



## IrishBard (Nov 6, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> I have become the awful, horrible FA stereotype that I so detest and oppose. I was living a little fantasy lie for a lot of stupid little reasons. I immensely fucked over someone I care for and consider a good friend.
> 
> I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good FA. Scratch that, I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good person. FML.



We have all done this, mate. 

We all have dark moments in our lives. 

You are not alone in how you feel about yourself. I have probably done the same, and worse. 

I know nothing I can say here would be anything like what I could say to you in person. I know nothing that I could say to you in person would be anywhere near effective enough to make you feel better, but I do know this.

You are not a no-good person. You are a person who has done a horrible thing, yes, but a no-good asshole wouldn't feel how you feel about it. Catharis in this situation is a very bitter pill to take, but never loose sight of the fact that you are a human being who, yes, has made mistakes in the past, but also has done alot of good. 

If this person is a good friend, and you have really fucked them over, it will take a long time to heal, but it will eventually heal. Simply giving up and wallowing in self pity is not going to help you in any way, shape or form, and you need to get on with your life. If you see them again, say to them that you know that there is no way you can make it up to them, but you are sorry with every fibre of your being. it's up to them whether they accept that or not.

but, mate, please remember, you are not alone in this.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> I have become the awful, horrible FA stereotype that I so detest and oppose. I was living a little fantasy lie for a lot of stupid little reasons. I immensely fucked over someone I care for and consider a good friend.
> 
> I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good FA. Scratch that, I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good person. FML.




At least you own it and admit it. 

I wish you much luck in finding a good way through this for yourself, and eventually making amends for what you feel you've done. You can use this as a growing experience and you'll be a better person for it. Like IB said, we've all done bad things, but how we react to them, learn from them, and move on is what makes us worthy. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> I have become the awful, horrible FA stereotype that I so detest and oppose. I was living a little fantasy lie for a lot of stupid little reasons. I immensely fucked over someone I care for and consider a good friend.
> 
> I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good FA. Scratch that, I am a lying, emotionally immature, asshole, no-good person. FML.



Truly, we are pretty much all more shades of grey than black and white. There may be a few truly evil-nasty-no-good FA out there, but I suspect most that behave badly don't see themselves as villains, and for that matter a few who see themselves as fairly nasty may not really be that bad. Of course this applies to lots of things besides being an FA or even beyond romance--the worst teachers I've ever met seem to have viewed themselves as saints. So basically saying yah, far more ill is done through self-delusion, bad compromises, and the like than through deliberate villainy.

The defense against doing this sort of thing is self-awareness. But self-awareness is one heck of a double-edged blade, it may cut through the delusions and deceptions that let us do harm without realizing or admitting it, but it also cuts through our self-image and comfort. I cant speak for others, but for me each self-awareness has always been a pretty bitter medicine. Makes it hard to embrace.

From what I've seen of you around here, I'm pretty sure you didn't set forth to be evil, no matter what may have happened along the way. So yah, welcome to being human. Fix what you can, apologize as best you can, learn your limits and your inner warning signs, and carry on as best you can. You didn't suddenly become a bad person, just a more self-aware one.


----------



## James (Nov 10, 2010)

Tad said:


> From what I've seen of you around here, I'm pretty sure you didn't set forth to be evil, no matter what may have happened along the way. So yah, welcome to being human. Fix what you can, apologize as best you can, learn your limits and your inner warning signs, and carry on as best you can. You didn't suddenly become a bad person, just a more self-aware one.



Truly excellent advice. Personal progress requires accepting failures, recognising bad decisions and trying to make what amends we can for them. You've hurt someone, maybe you'll do it again? Maybe you'll be hurt by someone else just as badly one day? Maybe not? Above all though, accept the mistakes you know you made and don't make them again. That's all anyone can really do... ultimately it won't 'protect' you from harm or harming others (nothing can do that) but it will be genuine personal progress.


----------

